# Broadband talk from Eircom



## ACA (12 Jun 2009)

Hi all,

Thought I'd share some info that I came across only a few days ago. Eircom have a new service called broadband talk, you get a new router that allows you to plug a phone into the back on your wireless modem, you get to keep your exisiting line and get another line that makes calls through your modem....similar to Skype.

I've just signed up to it, looks like it'll be a handy thing for people with teenagers, faxes etc as you can have a whole new number to play with and it is possible to be on both phones and the net at the same time.

Eircom representative rang me to tell me about it....more info [broken link removed]

There are also packages for €5 for 600 minutes a month to the UK and another package for international calls

_Not in anyway affilicated with Eircom - just a satisfied customer._


----------



## MB05 (12 Jun 2009)

Nice to know we still have one!!!  Seriously though, it nice to hear something good about eircom for a change.


----------

